# Heavenly Hootenanny



## Scott (Jun 1, 2005)

This article, Heavenly Hootenanny, is interesting in that it documents how the debasement of the aesthetic side of worship is pervasive across denominations, including Roman Catholics, in America. It once again shows that Roman Catholicism is as vulnerable to the weirdness we experience in so many Protestant churches. I think only the Eastern Orthodox have weathered the earthiness and lack of reverence that is so common in today's services. 

On a lighter side, see Woman Upset by Theater Mix-up.

Scott


----------



## Authorised (Jun 2, 2005)

For the most part, the "Purpose driven" music turns more away than it does attract. Atheists will not take us seriously if we don't take ourselves seriously.


And how do we take ourselves seriously after the 27th chorus of "Our God is an awesome God"

OOh. That's deep. 

As for my church, there would be some serious hell to pay if anyone tried dragging a guitar in there. 

Don't forget your shorts and "Jesus is my homeboy" T-shirt. 

Hell, let the youth lead the worship...so they can just, like, you know, so totally give it up for Jesus and stuff. Then we can have accountability time where we ask each other what God is doing in our lives and then lie through our teeth, but only after we choose what His totally awesome will is. Wednesday night we serve pizza and go prayerwalking after our 5 minute Bibletalk. 

Seriously, I think the original Arminianism was bad enough. Modern Christianity is lifeless decaying corpse of bad doctrine, lousy apologetics, worship music that has no guts, and Christless substitutes for each. 



Everytime I think about my experience in a church like this I get unhinged. 

~edited for content by admin

[Edited on 6-2-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## D Battjes (Jun 2, 2005)

> worship music that has no balls,




This statement took the wind right out of any sails you had in your "mad" emotion.


Totally inappropriate.


DBM


----------



## heartoflesh (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Authorised_
> 
> As for my church, there would be some serious hell to pay if anyone tried dragging a guitar in there.



What's wrong with guitars?


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Authorised_
> ...



They encourage cigarette smoking. :bigsmile:


----------



## Authorised (Jun 2, 2005)

The guitar comment was slightly facetious--more of a reflection of the people in the church.


I think the problem (in general) with guitars is that they're less formal than a piano or organ.


----------



## Authorised (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Battjes_
> 
> 
> > worship music that has no balls,
> ...



The argument ought to speak for itself. I see nothing wrong with using language like that to emphasize how pathetic the so-called worship music has become--The "Jesus is my boyfriend" type music.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 2, 2005)

Love the censor option!


----------



## D Battjes (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Authorised_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by D Battjes_
> ...




Well I personally do in a public forum. Thanks to Scott he changed the word to guts. But I have the same tendancy, just read what you type, wait 10 minutes and pray that it is the correct words of emotion.

But again if this is your pet peeve, then I understand.


----------



## Texas Aggie (Jun 3, 2005)

I get what you are saying Aaron... you're right on track. Great analogies.

The church has been polluted and infiltrated with worldly influences in a wide range of obscene topics. Church membership in terms of mere numbers is the name of the game for profitable business, yet the church as an academic institution has failed miserably.


----------



## D Battjes (Jun 3, 2005)

> The church has been polluted and infiltrated with worldly influences in a wide range of obscene topics. Church membership in terms of mere numbers is the name of the game for profitable business, yet the church as an academic institution has failed miserably.




Is the Church an academic institution? I do not follow your answer. Sounds very "Greek" To me.....


----------



## Texas Aggie (Jun 3, 2005)

Sure the church is an academic institution.... do you guys have Sunday School? Does your pastor teach you anything? Does your church sponsor outside bible studies during the week?

All I am saying is that we send our kids to public/private school 8 hours a day, five days a week for nine months. Sunday School last all of about one hour per week... half of which is spent eating donuts and listening to prayer requests. You might get about 15 to 30 minutes of actual instruction if you're lucky.

The church as an academic institution has failed. Take a look at Matthew 28:19-20. I see twice as much teaching as I do baptizing. Unfortunately as a result of a lack of teaching.... we find ourselves in Hebrews 5:11-14 and Chapter 6 (connected to 5). Hosea 4:6 is also a repercussion.


----------



## D Battjes (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Aggie_
> Sure the church is an academic institution.... do you guys have Sunday School? Does your pastor teach you anything? Does your church sponsor outside bible studies during the week?
> 
> All I am saying is that we send our kids to public/private school 8 hours a day, five days a week for nine months. Sunday School last all of about one hour per week... half of which is spent eating donuts and listening to prayer requests. You might get about 15 to 30 minutes of actual instruction if you're lucky.
> ...




I guess I just never thought of it in this term.

Academics reminds me of dry lecture with no life. Christ was more than an academic teacher. I picture Aristotle with long robes and sandals pontificating from a podium.

Church should also not be a 'seminary"


----------



## Texas Aggie (Jun 3, 2005)

However you wish to look at it is fine with me. Teaching is a gift of the Spirit... given to the church by God Himself. Not all are teachers... but those who have the gift can bring much life via academics. The knowledge of God is paramount.

Christ was a teacher and much more. The church is the same fashion... but we could work on the teaching.


----------



## D Battjes (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Aggie_
> However you wish to look at it is fine with me. Teaching is a gift of the Spirit... given to the church by God Himself. Not all are teachers... but those who have the gift can bring much life via academics. The knowledge of God is paramount.
> 
> Christ was a teacher and much more. The church is the same fashion... but we could work on the teaching.



I agree, I only temper mental assent with Love and application. 

I have heard many eloquent sermons with a lot of greek and hebrew. Some like a message they cannot understand. The bigger words someone uses, the more academic they sound puffs them up at times, and people begin to "worship" them. "Well so and so much be led by God, listen to how good he speaks and what words.

But the Holy Spirit will have none of this.

IT is very simple for Him. "Look to me and be ye saved"

Now that is Holy Spirit academincs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turmeric (Jun 3, 2005)

I agree with both of you, we are commanded in the Great Commission to "go & teach all nations,...teaching them to do all that I have commanded."(not the most accurate memory, sorry!) I used to tell people we needed catechesis at my old Dispie church. Bad choice of words, first they said "cata-what?", then they said, "Isn't that Catholic?"


----------



## Texas Aggie (Jun 3, 2005)

Knowledge does puffeth up (1 Cor 8:1-2). Teachers also need to be very humble. Extremely humble. I know what you mean DM. I have also heard sermons and lessons containing words and phrases very hard to understand, if at all (and I wonder what the point is). I would rather have things explained to me as if I were a four year old (takes me a while to soak things in).

I have several friends who push Christian "intellectualism" to the brink. I always tell them that I'm really not interested in such vocabulary... lets talk heart to heart, four-year-old to four-year-old.

In addition, we really have no need that anyone teach us anything. The Spirit has been provided for that function.... although He may use teachers to drive in the message.


----------



## D Battjes (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Aggie_
> Knowledge does puffeth up (1 Cor 8:1-2). Teachers also need to be very humble. Extremely humble. I know what you mean DM. I have also heard sermons and lessons containing words and phrases very hard to understand, if at all (and I wonder what the point is). I would rather have things explained to me as if I were a four year old (takes me a while to soak things in).
> 
> I have several friends who push Christian "intellectualism" to the brink. I always tell them that I'm really not interested in such vocabulary... lets talk heart to heart, four-year-old to four-year-old.
> ...



It is amazing how brothers can talk past each other and end up yoked in Christ.

I agree knowledge is important, but only as the Spirit teaches it giving witness to Christ.

Even Paul , who received the final revelation directly from God admitted his words were not intellectual.

Teaching and knowledge are great, but more important is what is taught and how it is taught!!!!!!!

Like I said, the Holy Spirit will have none of this intellectual nonsense.



God Bless You Matt...


----------

